
How do i find a remote job - smithmayowa
<p><pre><code>    I would like to know how to go about getting a remote job where i can be of real help building something really useful, plus point if they happen to be at startups, I really require it to be remote when taking into consideration the fact that my current location does not make it tenable for me to work in locations that might provide such job offers. Skilled in Python&#x2F;Django framework with a surface depth experience in Javascript and Java.

   I would seriously appreciate any tip or suggestions, I currently feel  that i have not been learning anything new or being of real service to the world as of late.</code></pre>
======
ParameterOne
Here is 7000+ remote jobs in startups
[https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D](https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D)

You might have to make a free account if you don't have one.

